
Nobody Knows What They’re Doing - cjdulberger
https://medium.com/dev-color/nobody-knows-what-they-re-doing-42b5c3ee487d
======
sidcool
Beating the impostor syndrome been most of my struggle professionally. It's
like a daily struggle, you fight and move on. Like you shit everyday, you just
do it whether you like it or not.

